#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Υποστήριξη της τηλεκατάρτισης στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος στήριξης Επιστημόνων - Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών, Πληττόμενων από τον COVID-19

## Xάρης

Ο Πάροχος Κατάρτισης (ή ο συνεργαζόμενος Πάροχος Υπηρεσιών Τηλεκατάρτισης) πρέπει να διαθέτει έναν *Υπεύθυνο της συνολικής διαχείρισης και υποστήριξης του Ολοκληρωμένου* *Συστήματος Τηλεκατάρτισης* (“*System Administrator*”), ο οποίος θα έχει τη συνολική ευθύνη της παρακολούθησης της τηλεκατάρτισης σε τεχνικό επίπεδο.  

Ο Πάροχος Τηλεκατάρτισης πρέπει να διαθέτει *υποδομές σε πιστοποιημένο Data Center*, που να αποδεικνύεται με αντίστοιχες συμβάσεις, διασφαλίζοντας έτσι την αδιάλειπτη και απρόσκοπτη παροχή των υπηρεσιών τηλεκατάρτισης και την πλήρη κάλυψη των αυξημένων απαιτήσεων αυτών. 
Επίσης πρέπει να διαθέτει *σχέδιο διασφάλισης των δεδομένων τηλεκατάρτισης* μέσω δομημένης λήψης αντιγράφων ασφαλείας (*backup*).  

Η παρεχόμενη τεχνική και συμβουλευτική υποστήριξη προς τους Εκπαιδευόμενους και τους 
Εκπαιδευτές κατά την διάρκεια υλοποίησης πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει:  

*Τεχνική Υποστήριξη τύπου Help Desk*: Τεχνική υποστήριξη από κατάλληλα εκπαιδευμένα στελέχη για τη χρήση του Συστήματος τηλεκατάρτισης, την επίλυση τεχνικών προβλημάτων, την επίλυση αποριών τεχνικής φύσεως και την αξιοποίηση των λειτουργικών δυνατοτήτων που προσφέρει προκειμένου να διασφαλιστεί η ομαλή διεξαγωγή της τηλεκατάρτισης. 
Η *υποστήριξη* θα παρέχεται *και σε ατομικό επίπεδο*,
*τηλεφωνικά* καιμέσω *ηλεκτρονικής επικοινωνίας*,
σε *καθορισμένες ώρες* που θα έχουν γνωστοποιηθεί στους Εκπαιδευόμενους πριν την έναρξη του Προγράμματος Κατάρτισης.*Ηλεκτρονικά εγχειρίδια*: Κάθε χρήστης θα μπορεί να προσφεύγει στην υποστήριξη από αναλυτικά εγχειρίδια χρήσης (manuals) που πρέπει να διαθέτει η πλατφόρμα.

----------

